

Show HN: CarIncentives.com – get paid to test-drive new cars - rct
http://www.carincentives.com

======
eddywebs
Is the underlying concept, to generate leads for the car dealerships where you
going to test drive at ?

~~~
rct
That's kind of the idea. These leads would be very high quality, since
consumers would actually have to visit the dealership. My target for the leads
is primarily the manufacturers, not the dealers - but both are interested.

~~~
eddywebs
Very interesting, all the best !

------
ahussain
It asks for my email address before it offers me anything.

~~~
rct
This is an MVP. Just getting started, dealers want to see interest before they
will offer a paid test-drive.

------
Chris2048
At first I thought - "Who's Carl?"...

~~~
rct
lol, yeah it's a bit hard to read. I thought about writing it out as: Car
Incentives.com

------
levimatan
Looks cool

